# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] I need a Dnd map as a gift for my brother/dm

## mily.maae

Hello!

Im looking for a cartographer to illustrate a Dnd map for my brother/DM. He has been rocking a campaign for us and I want to really knock it out of the park for Christmas this year, hence the idea to commission someone to draw our dnd map. This is paid and the price depends on the artist themselves. Though I'm thinking about $80-$120. I would like the map to be kinda greyscale, like think old timey maps. Attached is a copy of the world map for the campaign that will be drawn. Also since this is a Christmas gift it would need to be done before Christmas. If you have any more questions feel free to ask me. 

Thanks!

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Mily,

I'm a Scottish map-maker who specialises in hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/ - if my style suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Mily!
I'm very interested in working with you, and I think I have a style and prices that will adjust to what you are looking for.
Leaving you one of my samples below. If you are interested you can reach me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

Cheers!

----------


## Joshua_Eisneberg

Hi, I'd be glad to work with you, here's my portfolio https://www.artstation.com/visionary_cartography 

Email me at if you're interested: joshuaeisenberg98@gmail.com

----------


## Tiana

Hi, Mily, I'd be able to do this map for you. My portfolio of fantasy map artwork includes parchment style fantasy maps that might suit your needs. Cheers.

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, I do commisions hand drawn. Here's my portfolio https://www.artstation.com/naglisgrasmanas if you like my work you can write to me pahonia.maps@gmail.com I also did 16th age and 19th age maps (non-fantasy).

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there Mily,

I am interested in working on your project and can provide your request within a couple of weeks maximum. Here is my recent work, https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

If you are interested, please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for further discussion.

Thank you!

----------


## Ralaris

Hey there,

I can help you with your project in that price range I would love to talk with you more about the project feel free to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and you can check out my past pieces on my website here.

Let me know if you have any questions and if you are looking for something more grey scale than what you see I can do that too I have some examples I could share that are not on the site because they aren't commissions or finished pieces. In terms of time frame for the project when it is started it will be about 1 week turnaround so there will be plenty of time to make sure it is what you want.

Kay

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, mily.maae

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey mily.maae, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram.

----------


## Dragon.and.shield.maps

I would love to work on this map for you and your brother! Feel free to check out my portfolio at https://www.instagram.com/dragon_and...sy_maps/?hl=en.

If you like what you see, feel free to contact me at my email. It is dragonandsheildfantasymaps@gmail.com

----------

